# How do you get the DAL items?



## 007craft (May 14, 2020)

I have the:

face mask
T shirt
Backpack
Mug

My Girlfriend has the same except not the mug.  She has flown to more islands than I have however.  Also, we have both flown to at least 100 islands between friends and nook miles tickets.  Trying to get the DAL Umbrella, as its one of the last 2 umbrellas we need but it seems we are not getting anymore DAL gifts.  I cant seem to find any info online on how to get these items specifically.


----------



## kojuuro (May 14, 2020)

You get the items in the mail!  I'm not sure when they send them to you though but I have a few of the items.


----------



## Loubelle (May 14, 2020)

I have quite a few items, but yes they come in the mail and seem to be for visiting islands, although I'm not sure if they are given for a specific amount of visits or if they're random o:


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 14, 2020)

I think you can get them based on how many times you fly (and use the service)? I'm not too sure but every time I get merch, they're like "thanks for always using our service!"


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 14, 2020)

I'm not sure what triggers it but I have gotten:

DAL Mug
DAL Tee
DAL Apron
DAL Eye Mask
DAL Slippers
DAL Sunglasses

I only time travel if I need to move houses or whatever. I do trade and fly to mystery islands quite a bit


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 14, 2020)

Does anyone know how to get the airplane models though?


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 14, 2020)

I’m constantly trading everyday my island and other. It has nothing to do with NMT islands (from my experience) I’ve been to maybe 3 but I have:
Apron
Backpack
Cap
Eye mask
Mug
Slippers
Glasses
Tee
Umbrella


----------



## DragonLatios (May 14, 2020)

i Got some of them but i unsure how you get them. Well i guest i keep flying and hope to get more of them


----------



## stiney (May 14, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I’m constantly trading everyday my island and other. It has nothing to do with NMT islands (from my experience) I’ve been to maybe 3 but I have:
> Apron
> Backpack
> Cap
> ...


I suspect any type of flight counts as I got items before I went anywhere but NMT islands.


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 14, 2020)

stiney said:


> I suspect any type of flight counts as I got items before I went anywhere but NMT islands.


Ah thank you for the info!


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 14, 2020)

This is something I haven't heard of any guide, or the dataminers, bring up yet. It definitely does seem to be based on number of times you use DAL. I don't know if Harv's island counts (probably?) but I know the NMT mystery islands and visiting others counts. 

I've so far only gotten three - the tee, slippers, and face mask.


----------



## BalloonFight (May 14, 2020)

Akaza said:


> Does anyone know how to get the airplane models though?



I believe that it only counts when you go to other peoples islands for the tally, but I'm not sure. If that's the case, it's probably in the 200-300 range. I got my DAL airplane model a few days ago, and I estimate that's how many trades / friend visits and such I've done going to other islands.

If it counts NMT islands though, the number could be ridiculous. At that time I had already done at least 700-800 of those, +200 trades. There's also a really awesome DAL Flight Jacket you get before you get the plane mailed to you.


----------



## 007craft (May 15, 2020)

So I did a tally with my girlfriend and found out she has:

DAL Sunglasses
DAL Tee
DaL Slippers
Dal Eye Mask
DAL Mug

Mystery Island estimate - 20
Her visiting friends estimate aprox 100-200 times

Heres my recolection:
Mystery Island estimates 40-60
Visited friends aprox 80 times

Dal Eye Mask
Dal Tee
Dal Backpack
Dal Mug 

We need somebody to count from the start however to confirm some sort of details for us. Surprised nobody has done this yet and posted to the internet?


----------



## Imbri (May 15, 2020)

NMT island trips also count toward the tally. I would imagine going to Harv's island would count, as well. That way, those who don't trade with others aren't getting penalized.


----------



## Kadori (May 15, 2020)

Oh gosh, I've travelled with DAL 2000+ and I actually almost have everything DAL related. Even the variant plane models. I don't know exact number but yikes it'll be a lot of flying ;0;


----------



## LatenDale (May 15, 2020)

In the big discord, the datamine channel states you get that at specific point values, but can only accrue around 4 points a day. So if you went to 4 islands or 200 in a day, you get 4 points. Takes several hundred to get everything.


----------



## stiney (May 15, 2020)

007craft said:


> So I did a tally with my girlfriend and found out she has:
> 
> DAL Sunglasses
> DAL Tee
> ...


I’ve got eyemask, tee, slippers, and mug. I’ve got no idea how many NMTs I’ve done (did 20 in one day once and at least one most other days since I started playing 3/23), but I’ve been to Harv’s island two or three times, and to other islands no more than 15 times. (Got the ten visits Nook Miles achievement on Wednesday and I did I think three trips that day and one yesterday.


----------



## 007craft (May 15, 2020)

LatenDale said:


> In the big discord, the datamine channel states you get that at specific point values, but can only accrue around 4 points a day. So if you went to 4 islands or 200 in a day, you get 4 points. Takes several hundred to get everything.



Do you have a link to where this was discussed?  Do they know the total point value per item?


----------



## LatenDale (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Clock (May 16, 2020)

I go on NMT trips and i got a few DAL items like the shirt and eyepatch.


----------

